# Need some opinion's



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking to add some new fish. I have a 65 high tank with 3 Silver dollars, 3 Leaf fish, 3 clown loach (new) and a striped raphael catfish. I have a fear now that the recently purchased clown loaches may have been to small. They seemed to be doing alright but one is now missing (not floating, not caught in the filter)

My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for other types of fish to add to this community? I have a lot of hiding places built into this tank. I'm also trying live plants as I just don't like the artificial ones. This tank is a fairly new set-up but I'll post pics as soon as I can to give an idea of what the surroundings look like.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Sully as you've got loads of hiding places are you sure the third clown loach is missing.I had two very small clown loacg in with my Silver Dollars & they took no notice of them. The leaf fish, no idea. Just wondering if they are really small if its under something


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you plan to relocate the clown loaches? If not I wouldn't add anything...they get huge...I bought one, THEN researched them (rookie mistake) and then promptly returned him as I had no where near the capacity for them.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

I knew they got big, just didn't think they were really fast growers.

Goldie,

I'm not truling out the hiding yet but did notice that I could only find one this morning but didn't have time to look for the other two before work.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its my understanding loaches dig? What is your substrate? They could be under it. Tonight once you turn the lights off, give it about an hour and then search the tank with a flashlight to see if they decided to pop up.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, I have found one of their hiding places, it's under one of the logs with a plant attached to it. Still haven't seen more than two of them out at the same time for 2 days now.


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Look in your Substrate, I've had them actually bury themselves in the aquarium gravel for days.


----------

